# Mistakes



## Mouse (20 January 2006)

Hi,

I've been reading a book called "25 Stupid Mistakes you don't want to make in the Stock Market".  It's an American book but has some good tips in it (in my opinion anyway).

So I thought I'd ask the question ... What are the mistakes you see people make when they are dealing with the stock market?  Or what are the mistakes you have made that others can learn from?

I've made heaps of mistakes, but my number one mistake I learnt from was getting caught up in the hype when listening to people talk about wonderful shares they have ... I've found that by the time I buy them everyone else is selling!!!  Now I take it slower and still listen to other people, but I learnt to check things out for myself rathen than jump fast so that I don't miss the "opportunity".

cheers
Mouse


----------



## clowboy (20 January 2006)

Well I think that sums it up nicely really.


"Jumping the gun"

Also known as GREED, bigest mistake of me and of those I know.


----------



## nizar (20 January 2006)

i think the key to investing is patience...

U can always make money from the share-market over the long term, but when u change things to chase those short term gains, thats when u stuff things up...

short-term trading is much more riskier if u ask me, because in the short term, people dont care as much about fundamentals, just on hype..

if u invest in a well-managed company in the right sector, which has stable and growing earnings, ull most likely come out on top...

If a stock u owns drops, dont just sell to "limit the losses", have a look why did it fall? maybe u can pick up a bargain if the market over-reacts.... HSP is an example here..

Woodside was <$2 in 1990, now its >$40, but it was 15yrs... buy 2day, of course in 6 months it may go down, but in 10-15yrs, itll always be a winner...

"The sharemarket is a transfer mechanism, transferring wealth from those that have no patience, to those that do" - Warren Buffet


----------



## carpets (20 January 2006)

Two of the mistakes I have made since starting on the stock market have been:
1. Having unrealistic growth expectations for a stock, especially with penny stocks. That is, buying cheap and thinking that a something will double (or more) in the short to medium term. It does happen however Ive found that you need to have been following something for a while to really know what the price is sensitive too and when the price is really going to go. One example of this was my purchase of MSC about 6 months ago at about 12c, looking at the graph, it seemed that it had some potential to go higher, adding to this was some reports that I had read that indicated that it had some really good short term prospects. I thought, it only cost 12c so it could easily go to 24c.... and then watched it go all the way to about 3.2c. 
2. From some of the stocks I have invested in, I have found that just because something might have been >$10 in the past (say 5-15 years ago) and is now <$1 doesnt necessarily mean it will go to those levels again. It might retrace, however it gave me a false sense of security thinking that something has been really high in the past and therefore it is capable of reaching those levels again.


----------



## tarnor (20 January 2006)

would have to be falling in love with a share and refusing to 'let go'..  thiers always another one out thier that will make you a killing but when someone gets stuck on a stock they often stop looking at others ..  they just sit thier and wait to get thier money money back when they could have moved on quickly a long time ago..

that was my biggest mistake when i started :/


----------



## carpets (20 January 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> would have to be falling in love with a share and refusing to 'let go'..  thiers always another one out thier that will make you a killing but when someone gets stuck on a stock they often stop looking at others ..  they just sit thier and wait to get thier money money back when they could have moved on quickly a long time ago..
> 
> that was my biggest mistake when i started :/




sounds quite emotional...


----------



## carpets (20 January 2006)

Ive beein reading a few of Daryl Guppys books (which are really good!), and he reakons one of the big mistakes made by people is thinking that you can predict what the share price is going to do just based on the chart. He outlines the difference between prediction (Its going to go up or down) and probability (the chance of it going up or down). He says that you cant say for sure that its going to go up or its going to go down, buy you can make a reasonable estimate based on the probability. Note: not quantitative but qualitative probabilty.


----------



## Dutchy3 (20 January 2006)

Not waiting for a clear entry signal ie assuming a stock is a buy because I think I've seen something like it in the past.

Selling the winners too quick

Basically I'm inpatient (and can't spell for quids!)


----------



## Mouse (22 January 2006)

Thanks everyone for answering.  I've made all of those mistakes other than the one carpets talks about with the charts ... and the only reason I haven't made that one is because I don't fully understand charting yet!!    

cheers
Mouse


----------



## trader (22 January 2006)

Mouse said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for answering.  I've made all of those mistakes other than the one carpets talks about with the charts ... and the only reason I haven't made that one is because I don't fully understand charting yet!!
> 
> cheers
> Mouse




Don't worry about charting , charts couldn't have predicted a drop in HSP or a jump in SBM or if the quarter results just released of FLX are any good.


----------



## bullmarket (22 January 2006)

Morning everyone 

From what I saw over at Commsec chat, I get the impression that a common mistake some traders make is trying to pick bottoms and tops before they have actually occured....ie...when a stock falls back to a previous support, some will see it as a buy because it had bounced of that support in the past. But there is no guarantee it will again this time. So in affect, traders buying at support without waiting to see if it is likely to rebound are purely punting imo because no matter what anyone tells you no-one can say with 100% certainty that a top or bottom has occured until it has actually passed to some extent.  A similar concept applies when looking to sell in profit.

Depending on one's risk profile and objectives, a safer play would be to accept sacrificing say 1-2% of potential profit by waiting to see if price shows signs of rebounding before buying.  After all, if a share shows signs of rebounding on a chart then the probability of it then continuing to rebound/rally is higher than when it first retested previous support at which time it could easily have continued falling further.  

Another mistake is that some traders/investors do not have a written plan.  I believe a plan should be penned to paper because psychologically I think one is more likely to stick to it and review it periodically or as required if it is written down than just rather being scrambled around in one's head being influenced by circumstances/events driven emotions (fear and greed).

food for thought 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## Julia (22 January 2006)

The biggest mistake I made was trusting the advice of a full service broker!  Granted I got one out-performer, but  several non-performers.  These have now been sold and the only positive to come out of them was the useful capital loss to offset CGT.  That's not a good enough reason to have a share!

Other things I have learned is how dumb it is to form an emotional attachment to a stock just because you have made a large gain from it.
I needed to understand that these gains are not always sustainable and be prepared to sell when the SP has obviously started downwards.  I used to have the illusion that because a SP has reached some magic figure it will ipso facto get back there in the future.

Re my first paragraph above in the light of Nick Radge's philosophy, I guess I would have to concede  that the out-performer above, plus a couple of lesser gains, did in fact mean the broker's recommendations had a nett positive outcome.  Still would never recommend them, though!

Julia


----------



## happytrader (22 January 2006)

Hi Mouse

As a trader definitely putting the method before mindset was my biggest mistake.  Becoming aware of my emotional attachment to money and success and letting go of limiting beliefs first would have saved a lot of time and pain. Know and accept thy self (and not just the good bits) I reckon thats why the armed forces do such a good job of turning out obedient personnel. They break them down, then build them up and shape them.

Cheers

Happytrader


----------



## excalibur (23 January 2006)

bullmarket said:
			
		

> Morning everyone
> 
> From what I saw over at Commsec chat, I get the impression that a common mistake some traders make is trying to pick bottoms and tops before they have actually occured....ie...when a stock falls back to a previous support, some will see it as a buy because it had bounced of that support in the past. But there is no guarantee it will again this time. So in affect, traders buying at support without waiting to see if it is likely to rebound are purely punting imo because no matter what anyone tells you no-one can say with 100% certainty that a top or bottom has occured until it has actually passed to some extent.  A similar concept applies when looking to sell in profit.
> 
> ...





Hi Bull,

I think your third quote is very interesting and would like to start a new thread to this proposition. ( Which is planning)
Cheers,
EX


----------



## wayneL (23 January 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> Don't worry about charting , charts couldn't have predicted a drop in HSP or a jump in SBM or if the quarter results just released of FLX are any good.




That's quite a silly thing to say.

Charting or fundamentals or a combination of the two is a choice entirely up to the individual. Both methods work


----------



## trader (23 January 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> That's quite a silly thing to say.
> 
> Charting or fundamentals or a combination of the two is a choice entirely up to the individual. Both methods work




I didn't say faundamentals or a combination of the two is bad , only that
worrying too much about the charting is. I think that on this forum there
are too many people who invest in a company based on what a chart
says eg ( if there is white candles or a double bottom ) whereas they
should be looking at both , why is the chart going up , if you can't find
a fundamental  reason as to why it is going up don't buy , I think charting
is the lazy way out and you can get easily sucker. But a fool and his
money is easily parted.


----------



## bullmarket (23 January 2006)

Hi trader



			
				trader said:
			
		

> I didn't say faundamentals or a combination of the two is bad , only that
> worrying too much about the charting is. I think that on this forum there
> are too many people who invest in a company based on what a chart
> says eg ( if there is white candles or a double bottom ) whereas they
> ...




I can see where you're coming from with the above comments and I agree generally with you but I can also see why some day or very short term traders (say who only plan to hold a stock for a few days at most) would rely heavily mainly on charts and their interpretation of them.  Imo, the shorter the time frame one trades the less important company and economic fundamentals are.  A day or very short term trader will be more interested in trading the current sentiment/momentum, regardless of the fundamentals driving it, of which charting can give a guide to.  I wouldn't expect a true day trader to have much interest in company fundamentals.

But a charting trap for new players is thinking that charts *tell  * what will happen in at least the short term future. They won't.!!..My view of charts is that they give a picture of what has happened in the past (re trends, support, resistance) and so give an *indication only of what might happen in the future.*  So in general, a day or short term trader will look for trend and momentum reversals on charts to trade imo.

Personally, I'm in the same camp as you re fundamentals.  I'm an investor and not a trader.  I use company fundamentals and valuations to determine whether a company is worth following and if it is, then I look at the company's chart to help time buying points.

In summary, I see 3 kinds of investors/traders

1) those which use technical analysis solely
2) those that use fundamental analysis solely
3) those that use a combination of technical/fundamental analysis

Each have their pros and cons

I'm in the 3rd group 

Oh...I suppose there is a 4th group.....those that use none of the above and simply and purely PUNT.....

cheers 

bullmarket


----------



## ob1kenobi (24 January 2006)

Mistakes = Lack of research or failure to follow through the research thoroughly.

The others are: you might have chosen the right time with the right amount of money but chosen the wrong investment. You might have the right money and the right investment but chosen the wrong time to go into it. You might have the right time and the right investment but not enough money to participate in it.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 January 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> I didn't say faundamentals or a combination of the two is bad , only that
> worrying too much about the charting is. I think that on this forum there
> are too many people who invest in a company based on what a chart
> says eg ( if there is white candles or a double bottom ) whereas they
> ...




Using charts is the best way to determine what has happened to a stock in the past. It is used to help predict the balance of probabilities of a stock future direction. It helps mitigate any future loss because stop loss levels can be determine based on support lines and the like. 

TO invest by just using charts is ludicrous as written by you. To invest using the fundamentals may be a smart thing in my opinion, however. Don`t confuse yourself with trading and investing, they are like apples and oranges.

Yes a fool is easily parted from his/her money. Invalidating charts may be one speedy way of doing that!

Regards
Snake


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 January 2006)

> These have now been sold and the only positive to come out of them was the useful capital loss to offset CGT.




This is not useful because it erodes the compounding effect of your invested capital. Sure you pay less tax, but ideally you would want to pay more tax.


----------



## bullmarket (24 January 2006)

hi Snake



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> This is not useful because it erodes the compounding effect of your invested capital. Sure you pay less tax, but ideally you would want to pay more tax.




I can see where you're coming from with the above comment and I agree in general but, maybe I'm being picky, I can see where in some circumstances like when coming towards the end of the financial year it could be beneficial to sell some poor performing stocks at a loss to reduce the amount of tax payable in that year, especially if you feel there is a low probability the poor performing stocks will recover significantly in the next 12 months. And you always have the option to buy back in if you feel the stock's prospects will improve.  

Given that when you sell at a loss you only get back, via a tax payable reduction, your marginal tax rate x the capital loss then the only advantage ,assuming you think the stock will recover within a reasonable time, is that you can reduce your tax payable for that year.  Of course, if you then buy back in at the price you sold at a loss and the stock price recovers back to your original purchase price and you then sell, the CGT tax you will then pay will cancel out the tax saved in the previous year.  So in this scenario the nett affect solely on tax paid would be zero

*In summary tax-loss selling can be beneficial for that year only imo*, depending on one's circumstances and objectives, as you could pay more tax in a subsequent year everything else being equal.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## happytrader (24 January 2006)

Hmm

...several non-performers. These have now been sold and the only positive to come out of them was the useful capital loss to offset CGT. That's not a good enough reason to have a share!

Maybe Julia knows what a stop loss is for. Looks like a good strategy to me.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## wayneL (24 January 2006)

trader said:
			
		

> I didn't say faundamentals or a combination of the two is bad , only that
> worrying too much about the charting is. I think that on this forum there
> are too many people who invest in a company based on what a chart
> says eg ( if there is white candles or a double bottom ) whereas they
> ...




As Snake says there is a difference between investing and trading and I grant you that investing on the basis of charting alone is lunacy.

Trading is a different matter of course. A trader can be successful by completely ignoring fundamentals, except, as Happytrader points out on the Pride thread, knowing announcement and ex-div dates.

I've traded as my sole living for over 5 years now and wouldn't know a fundamental if it fell out of a packet of cornflakes. (well actually I do, but I ignore them)

Charting Lazy? Hahahah you betcha, I got better things to do than pour over (possibly fraudulent) numbers. (Unless I want to invest of course)

So nobodies ever been suckered by the fundamentals? ROTFLMAO

Enron, HIH, Worldcom, etc etc etc hahahahaha


----------



## Julia (24 January 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> This is not useful because it erodes the compounding effect of your invested capital. Sure you pay less tax, but ideally you would want to pay more tax.





Hi Snake,

I was being somewhat facetious - simply trying to swallow my irritation at having incurred the damn losses!  I don't actually set out to achieve losses so that I can minimise tax.  That should go without saying.  You omitted my following sentence: -  "that's not a good reason to have a share" or words to that effect.

Julia


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 January 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Hi Snake,
> 
> I was being somewhat facetious - simply trying to swallow my irritation at having incurred the damn losses!  I don't actually set out to achieve losses so that I can minimise tax.  That should go without saying.  You omitted my following sentence: -  "that's not a good reason to have a share" or words to that effect.
> 
> Julia




Julia,

I know you don`t do it as a strategy, but I was just pointing out what could be a mistake for some if they continuously operated that way. I omitted the remaining words to keep my message clear - it wasn`t highlighting your example as a mistake, being the mistake thread and all.

I hear a lot of people syaing similar things with regards to tax offsets. Yes it is an offset and if it happens that way take advantage of it. 

Regards
Snake


----------



## bullmarket (25 January 2006)

Hi Wayne 



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> As Snake says there is a difference between investing and trading and I grant you that investing on the basis of charting alone is lunacy.
> 
> Trading is a different matter of course. A trader can be successful by completely ignoring fundamentals, except, as Happytrader points out on the Pride thread, knowing announcement and ex-div dates.
> 
> ...




I agree with you regarding the concept that everything else being equal, the shorter the time frame one trades the less important company/economic fundamentals are likely to be to the trader.

But there is no way you're going to convince me that there are not some very wealthy and successful traders out there that look at fundamentals as well as charts 

Your references to Enron, HIH, Worldcom I see asa subliminal message supporting the concept of diversification in order to spread and minimise risk for both traders and investors......but it's courses for horses and each to his own.

Good luck with your trading 

bullmarket


----------



## Mikepaus (30 January 2006)

My second mistake is not following my plan - I set stop loss limits prior to placing my order and nearly every time Ive not sold when its hit the stop, Ive lost more,  
My biggest mistake when I started was trading or trying to trade without  any trading plan.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 January 2006)

Mikepaus said:
			
		

> My second mistake is not following my plan - I set stop loss limits prior to placing my order and nearly every time Ive not sold when its hit the stop, Ive lost more,
> My biggest mistake when I started was trading or trying to trade without  any trading plan.




You`d be surprised at how many experienced people still don`t follow plans. 

I think you have done well to realise you need to follow your plan. It`s a step in the right direction.


----------



## Bobby (31 January 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> As Snake says there is a difference between investing and trading and I grant you that investing on the basis of charting alone is lunacy.
> 
> Trading is a different matter of course. A trader can be successful by completely ignoring fundamentals, except, as Happytrader points out on the Pride thread, knowing announcement and ex-div dates.
> 
> ...




Hi Waynel,
Gee I did like your post . 
Yep the bull sh*t artists on fundermentals , these grubs have sent so many people broke !.
The only TRUTH is on the chart. (real money traded )
As for indicators Ive found most are 50/50 right or wrong, .
I have now developedl my own , You will never see in a book, WHY? simple if it was out there it would cause slipage to such a degree that it would become like all the others a 50/50 indicators.
I'm doing ok now, few duds at last.
Do you see what I'm saying ? the market Knows what going on !.  

Good Luck out there.
Bob.
Hint: True ratios.--'''


----------



## wayneL (31 January 2006)

Just Checked into this thread, sorry for not responding sooner.



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Hi Wayne
> 
> .....But there is no way you're going to convince me that there are not some very wealthy and successful traders out there that look at fundamentals as well as charts




I would never try such a thing. Combining ta and fa is obviously an excellent apprach for those who implement it judiciously. I just won't stand for the denigration of a purely technical appraoch. It's not necessary and it's foolish to do so. (NB NOT accusing you of doing so  ) The problem is most people misunderstand the use of charts.



			
				bullmarket said:
			
		

> Your references to Enron, HIH, Worldcom I see asa subliminal message supporting the concept of diversification in order to spread and minimise risk for both traders and investors......but it's courses for horses and each to his own.
> 
> Good luck with your trading
> 
> bullmarket




hmmmm if there was a subliminal message, it was so subliminal that I didn't even realise I was doing it. LOL I thought I was giving a rather overt message about the (sometimes) unreliability of company reports   

But while we are on the topic. I do support some degree of diversification of the non correlated kind. I may have 0-5 positions open at any one time, but don't like close correlation of open positions. Hence the reason I like to trade a combination of equities and various commodities. FWIW

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (31 January 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hi Waynel,
> Gee I did like your post .
> Yep the bull sh*t artists on fundermentals , these grubs have sent so many people broke !.
> The only TRUTH is on the chart. (real money traded )
> ...




Good for you  Agree standard indicators suck without reference to price action/patterns etc. I use them mainly because of the colours. They make my charts rather pretty  



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> Good Luck out there.
> Bob.
> Hint: True ratios.--'''




Well my interest is piqued, but being a chartist, and apparently lazy, I doubt I'll ever work this out without more clues  

Cheers


----------



## Bobby (31 January 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Good for you  Agree standard indicators suck without reference to price action/patterns etc. I use them mainly because of the colours. They make my charts rather pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wayne,
I'll may explain it in the future after I get more $$ But private ok mate .
Hey that word piqued (at first I thought that it ment pissed off ) but after looking it up I like the baffled curiosity bit.
I tried to buy crayfish in your town but its top dollar! still got some but paid for it.
Have Fun I'm off to bed its 4.40am -oops  
Bob.


----------



## nizar (31 January 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> wayneL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




funny u say that fundamentals are useless... pls explain 2 me how a chart could have predicted THAT fall in bsl or hsp's recent 30% drop??

Hmmm i dont remember peter lynch or warren buffet using charts....

Each method has their methods. Invest on fundamentals, but trade on charting. The more longer term ur looking, the more that fundamentals are important...


----------



## happytrader (31 January 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Good for you  Agree standard indicators suck without reference to price action/patterns etc. I use them mainly because of the colours. They make my charts rather pretty
> 
> 
> Cheers




How amazing Wayne!

I'm another apparently lazy trader who likes pretty colours and nice patterns!

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 January 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Wayne,
> I'll may explain it in the future after I get more $$ But private ok mate .
> Hey that word piqued (at first I thought that it ment pissed off ) but after looking it up I like the baffled curiosity bit.
> I tried to buy crayfish in your town but its top dollar! still got some but paid for it.
> ...




Bobby,

I`m interested in your ratios.

Snake


----------



## Bobby (31 January 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Bobby,
> 
> I`m interested in your ratios.
> 
> Snake



Thanks Snake, but I must keep my mouth shut for now.
I let that drop with a belly full of beer ( stupid me ). :iamwithst 

Bob.


----------



## mime (31 January 2006)

I read an interesting book about mistakes invests made and one was if you have a stock the doing well and one doing poorly which should you sell?

The answer is the one doing poorly because you can use it to reduce your tax while if you sell the one doing well you increase your tax. Aparently most people make this mistake. They hold the crap stock in hope that it will go up again and don't look at the logical choice to make more money.

There was another bit about why majority of people by high and sell low too.


----------



## wayneL (31 January 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> funny u say that fundamentals are useless... pls explain 2 me how a chart could have predicted THAT fall in bsl or hsp's recent 30% drop??




Did I say fundamentals are useless? No! Please don't surreptitiously add to what I say. Fundamentals are *paramount* for long term investors. You will indeed see me allude to that in my posts. However they are not infallible.

Charts would NOT have predicted BSL's or HSP's drop. And this is why I say say people misunderstand the use of charts. Charts are not for prediction. They are for calculation.



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Hmmm i dont remember peter lynch or warren buffet using charts....




Thats cause they're not traders. However you will see the likes of Bill Dunn and Richard Dennis using charts



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Each method has their methods. Invest on fundamentals, but trade on charting. The more longer term ur looking, the more that fundamentals are important...




hmmmm I seem to recall saying the exact same thing...............


----------



## RichKid (31 January 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Good for you  .. I use them mainly because of the colours. They make my charts rather pretty




Yes, I second that, they do look like works of art, that's what attracted me to Wayne's charts in the first place way back when on ASF, I didn't know how to read them properly when I first saw them but they sure did have the razzle dazzle factor!! As mentioned at the time I'm sure we're going to have some sort of "chartists' art" fad starting with colourful charts, in fact I saw a Trader Vic's cookbook the other day, what next!?

Back on topic, in terms of mistakes I find that sometimes analyzing a chart afresh after having tracked a stock for awhile helps ID patterns not seen before, so the mistake is often in drawing a line or pattern and forcing the subsequent price action to fit it. If you start as if you'd just seen the stock today you may find some mistakes from previous attempts. Anyway, that's one of my many mistakes.


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 January 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> As for indicators Ive found most are 50/50 right or wrong, .
> I have now developedl my own , You will never see in a book, WHY? simple if it was out there it would cause slipage to such a degree that it would become like all the others a 50/50 indicators.



I base some of my forex trading on modifying standard indicators. Basically using different settings and also I use combinations of indicators which, according to the experts, say exactly the same thing. Not necessarily they don't, not in practice anyway. Need to use the right indicator for the right purpose.


----------



## Bobby (1 February 2006)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> I base some of my forex trading on modifying standard indicators. Basically using different settings and also I use combinations of indicators which, according to the experts, say exactly the same thing. Not necessarily they don't, not in practice anyway. Need to use the right indicator for the right purpose.




Hope it works for you, trying different things is an adventure I think.

Two years ago I did a study on the Tarot ,  Why ? so as to pick the best stock buys !. :  
I found this a spooky experiance with some unprecedented results & have now moved on .
Was it a mistake ? maybe but I did have an adventure.

Regards Bob.


----------



## Fleeta (8 February 2006)

Bobby, your biggest mistake was not joining this forum until December 2005! You missed some good times buddy...


----------



## Bobby (8 February 2006)

Fleeta said:
			
		

> Bobby, your biggest mistake was not joining this forum until December 2005! You missed some good times buddy...




Yes , 
But what did I miss ?.
Always liked high living, ABC of life - adventure ' booze'' & c----    
Bob.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 March 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> funny u say that fundamentals are useless... pls explain 2 me how a chart could have predicted THAT fall in bsl or hsp's recent 30% drop??
> 
> Hmmm i dont remember peter lynch or warren buffet using charts....
> 
> Each method has their methods. Invest on fundamentals, but trade on charting. The more longer term ur looking, the more that fundamentals are important...




I think it is a mistake to think one is an apple when they are an orange.

Just like trading and investing.....

If you are a trader, Warren Buffett is just a parrot on a book cover and should have no relevance in your life. Those who try to emulate him are dreaming. 
Conversely, if you are an investor read his books.


----------

